# Used price near new price, really?



## kb58 (Oct 3, 2020)

Up front I'll say that people are free to ask whatever they want, and buyers are free to pay it if they choose. That said...

I saw a rotary table on CL for "$350", checked the pictures, did a web search, and found that the same exact model brand new is $400. I just have to wonder what they're thinking. Maybe hoping to skim off someone who isn't paying attention? Maybe they honestly think it's worth that?

In my mind, the second you buy something, it's instantly worth 2/3 what you just paid. Use it a bit, and it's probably worth about half the new price. This one appears like it's been around awhile, which just leaves me scratching my head, "what are they thinking." That said, I'll probably send an email anyway and ask how firm he is on the price, pointing out the price of a new one. Costs nothing to ask and I figure at best, they come clean and say they don't know what it's worth, and what will I offer. At worst - if they answer - they'll act all offended and say it's worth every penny. I'll let you know what happens...


----------



## mikey (Oct 3, 2020)

This is even more common on ebay. You see Albrecht chucks and Criterion boring heads beat to within an inch of its life going for 2/3 of new prices. This is not a buyer beware situation; it is a buyer be stupid if it sells.


----------



## Superburban (Oct 3, 2020)

I love the yard sales, where they are asking $5, and right next to their price tag, is a price tag from Habitat for humanity restore center, or good will, showing they paid $2. Did they not look at the existing sticker?


----------



## Flyinfool (Oct 3, 2020)

Some people figure if it still works it is as good as new. Then they will point out that you will save $50 so theirs is a much better deal. I will be curious to if and how your email gets answered.

I found the same thing when I was shopping for a lathe, 20+ year old machines were the same price as new. So I ended up buying a new one.


----------



## kb58 (Oct 3, 2020)

After I explained both the near-new price, and how (in my opinion) prices on used stuff drops fast, they asked "what are you offering?" I replied that given how a new one's $400, and this one's fairly old, I offered $150, ending the note saying that I'll understand if they want to hold out for more. The reply was "I'll let my husband know but he'll probably say no." Okay, and I put a number in his mind that as time passes, and if no one offers more, will seem more reasonable.


----------



## markba633csi (Oct 3, 2020)

Some stuff can drop in value for a while, then start to creep back up as it becomes clear that it is really a great product and/or is becoming hard to find or isn't being serviced anymore, etc.  
Some old vintage musical gear is like that.
Not that this is the case with the rotary table but just sayin'
-Mark


----------



## kb58 (Oct 3, 2020)

True, and yeah, a Ferrari F40 it is not.


----------



## Nogoingback (Oct 3, 2020)

There are askin' prices and there are sellin' prices.  One of the reasons I enjoy watching CL is
that the difference becomes pretty clear.  Some folks aren't really interested in moving their stuff,
they're hoping for a miracle.


----------



## ArmyDoc (Oct 4, 2020)

Craigslist and Ebay have been great advances in terms of being able to find used ... well used anything really.  But as with anything, there is a flip side. People see what other people are posting.   So, if someone who posts high, and pretty soon everyone is posting high.


----------



## Eddyde (Oct 4, 2020)

Generally I don't pay more than 50% new price for used items. However, something like a rotary table is fairly indestructible, that is, unless it's horribly abused it will function as new for a very long time. For an item like that I'd go up to ⅔ new price, if it was in excellent condition.


----------



## Downunder Bob (Oct 4, 2020)

About 25 years ago I traded in a 15 month old Harley Davidson on a new one I got $500 more than what I paid for it. There were no extras on it After the deal was done I asked the salesman why, he said that that model was in high demand, and he already had a buyer willing to pay. It's not often you get lucky, but I did that time.


----------



## HarryJM (Oct 4, 2020)

CL ads/prices are a crap shot to say the least which is kind of along the lines of one person's weed is another person's wildflower.

And while on the subject of prices, I have always been amazed at the prices on Ebay that are above retail. Also noticed that Amazon prices are increasing and starting to find better deals outside of Amazon.


----------



## Bob Korves (Oct 4, 2020)

My deceased dad, an incredibly successful haggler, said that the line that worked the best for him was "I will give you $XX.00 cash for it, and I don't care whether you accept it or not."  Makes for getting to the nitty gritty price without wasting time haggling...  Try it.


----------



## rwm (Oct 4, 2020)

There is Harbor Freight stuff on eBay listed for more than new! I pointed this out to one seller who replied "I guess you don't want to buy it then." Obviously he knew this and was looking for a sucker.
Robert


----------



## Diecutter (Oct 4, 2020)

When on Ebay, I  check the  recently sold listing for the item which shows the range of actual purchase prices that are being paid. That info might also give the  unrealistic seller food for thought.


----------



## RJSakowski (Oct 4, 2020)

It might be argued that a new or very nearly new item offered for resale has virtually the same value as the new item.  There are several things missing though.  One is the warranty and another is the the loss of possible customer service.  A third is uncertainty as to whether the item has suffered any abuse from the seller. These intangibles have some value.  In some cases, the warranty will transfer to a new owner and customer service may still be honored for second owners.  It is also possible that the seller is someone you trust to not sell you a bill of goods. Another intangible is availability. There is definitely a value in being able to have hands on immediately rather than waiting weeks or months to take delivery.  I final asset is the ability to inspect an item prior to purchase.  As they say, "a bird in the hand is worth two in the bush".

A scenario.  My best friend bought a new lathe but found he couldn't possibly fit it into the chosen space so, knowing that I was looking at the same model, he offered it to me.  Being a good friend, I could give him his purchase price so he would only be out the return shipping and I end up with the lathe I was going to buy anyway.   On the other hand,  being a good friend, he could offer it to me at a discount, eating the difference between his cost and mine.  I get a good deal and he doesn't bear the additional cost of the return.

In the end, it comes down to supply and demand setting the price.  If the price is too high, the demand will be low and the item won't sell.  All one can do make an offer and see if a deal can be struck.


----------



## kb58 (Oct 4, 2020)

I just saw an Eastwood TIG electrode sharpener on Amazon for ~$150, while the same one is $95 on Eastwood's own site.  I'm a little perturbed at Amazon because they're gouging twice, once because we pay $120 a year for "free" shipping, and again for slipping a price premium in and hoping we won't notice. So yeah, look around first before clicking "Buy Now."


----------



## Nogoingback (Oct 4, 2020)

There's a guy on CL around here that lists machinist tools.  He always sells good quality stuff in excellent shape and staged in 
such a way that his listings are recognizable.  His prices are always quite  high, he NEVER drops his prices, and none of it appears
to sell.  He's been listing that stuff off and on for well over a year.  Guys like this forget that in the end the market (supply and demand) determine
prices.  He can ask whatever he wants of course, and maybe, just maybe he'll strike gold and someone will pay him what he's asking, 
But his chances are slim and the buyers he's reaching out to (CL buyers) are by definition looking for some sort of deal.  CL is full of
folks like that.


----------



## Bi11Hudson (Oct 4, 2020)

kb58 said:


> Up front I'll say that people are free to ask whatever they want, and buyers are free to pay it if they choose. That said...
> 
> I saw a rotary table on CL for "$350", checked the pictures, did a web search, and found that the same exact model brand new is $400. I just have to wonder what they're thinking. Maybe hoping to skim off someone who isn't paying attention? Maybe they honestly think it's worth that?
> 
> In my mind, the second you buy something, it's instantly worth 2/3 what you just paid. Use it a bit, and it's probably worth about half the new price. This one appears like it's been around awhile, which just leaves me scratching my head, "what are they thinking." That said, I'll probably send an email anyway and ask how firm he is on the price, pointing out the price of a new one. Costs nothing to ask and I figure at best, they come clean and say they don't know what it's worth, and what will I offer. At worst - if they answer - they'll act all offended and say it's worth every penny. I'll let you know what happens...



Then there are the "estate sale" sellers that have little or no concept of what they are selling or where to go to get an estimate of sellable price. Many sellers use the "W.W.Grainger" catalog as a reference for a "new" price. Without realizing, or knowing, that Grainger sells to heavy industry where time is more important than price. And often being able to get a wide selection of products on one "open" purchase order. This is also worth, to a business, extra cost. Then some seller comes along and gets a "free" catalog just for the asking. And bases their price on that catalog, without knowing the real value of the item. Further, a seller doesn't know that said item is a Chinese "knock off" and not a genuine u.s. made whatever. His only reference is the Grainger catalog. The only option is for the buyer to ask if the price of an item is "negotiable".

.


----------



## aliva (Oct 4, 2020)

I've noticed some sellers on eBay give a good price on the item. But shipping is 3 times items cost. For example I was looking for  a  1" dia. plastic cap for the wipers on my car ,found  found several in and round 12$ for 2. Shipping was 34$. so their profit is in the shipping. These caps can be put in in and envelope  and shipped for probably  3$


----------



## ErichKeane (Oct 4, 2020)

Nogoingback said:


> There's a guy on CL around here that lists machinist tools.  He always sells good quality stuff in excellent shape and staged in
> such a way that his listings are recognizable.  His prices are always quite  high, he NEVER drops his prices, and none of it appears
> to sell.  He's been listing that stuff off and on for well over a year.  Guys like this forget that in the end the market (supply and demand) determine
> prices.  He can ask whatever he wants of course, and maybe, just maybe he'll strike gold and someone will pay him what he's asking,
> ...


Hah, I know exactly the one you men.  He asks basically 'new' prices for his used stuff (which is albeit in nice shape).  I've got a feeling he'll have that forever at those prices.


----------



## Papa Charlie (Oct 4, 2020)

The other thing, at least in my area is to label everything "Vintage" or "Collectable" when it is nothing more than a pile of rusty s-crap. Cannot believe what people charge.
Had one person who had a power hacksaw for sale. It looked like he had restored it. I was seriously interested and contacted him. I asked what he would take for it. His response was "What, do you want it for free". My response was I don't need his attitude or his saw. I don't care how nice it item is or how good the price. I can't stand people like that and I'll be darn if I am going to give them my hard earned money for being an AzzHole.
Sorry, rant is over.


----------



## Nogoingback (Oct 4, 2020)

Yeh, folks like that simply ignore the market and how it effects prices.  There's another guy on CL that recently listed a 16 x 60 Reed and
Prentice lathe from 1942.  Cool old machine, and well tooled, but he wants $6000 for it.  The problem is, who's going to buy it?
Machine shops either already have, or are getting rid of big manual lathes, (at least judging by the number turning up on CL), and a machine that big
is too much for all but the most dedicated hobbyists.  (I know, a bunch of folks on this forum might go for it...)  Any shop that needs a big
lathe is probably going to buy something more modern.  I bet he'd have trouble giving that thing away, much less getting 6 grand for it.  It will
be interesting to see how long it sits on CL.


----------



## ErichKeane (Oct 4, 2020)

Nogoingback said:


> Yeh, folks like that simply ignore the market and how it effects prices.  There's another guy on CL that recently listed a 16 x 60 Reed and
> Prince lathe from 1942.  Cool old machine, and well tooled, but he wants $6000 for it.  The problem is, who's going to buy it?
> Machine shops either already have, or are getting rid of big manual lathes, (at least judging by the number turning up on CL), and a machine that big
> is too much for all but the most dedicated hobbyists.  (I know, a bunch of folks on this forum might go for it...)  Any shop that needs a big
> ...


Heh, I got a similar one for $750!  The guy selling 3 logans for $3k is STILL advertising them(more than a year now?), and that is closer to market than a lathe that big for $6k!


----------



## Bi11Hudson (Oct 4, 2020)

aliva said:


> I've noticed some sellers on eBay give a good price on the item. But shipping is 3 times items cost. For example I was looking for  a  1" dia. plastic cap for the wipers on my car ,found  found several in and round 12$ for 2. Shipping was 34$. so their profit is in the shipping. These caps can be put in in and envelope  and shipped for probably  3$



Shipping is something I calculate into total price. I figure in W&T, fuel(8 MPG truck), and my time to drive 30 miles to the hobby shop, if they're even open. If shipping gets much over that, the advert gets ignored. With the exceptions of extremely rare or no longer made in any form. Then it falls down to _how bad I want it and how much I'm willing to pay_. Which isn't much most cases.

.


----------



## Nogoingback (Oct 4, 2020)

ErichKeane said:


> Heh, I got a similar one for $750!  The guy selling 3 logans for $3k is STILL advertising them(more than a year now?), and that is closer to market than a lathe that big for $6k!



Yeh, if he sold the Logans individually he'd have a chance.  Who (but someone who parts them out on eBay) is going to buy 3 Logan lathes?
Oh, I know, someone on this forum...


----------



## ErichKeane (Oct 4, 2020)

Nogoingback said:


> Yeh, if he sold the Logans individually he'd have a chance.  Who (but someone who parts them out on eBay) is going to buy 3 Logan lathes?
> Oh, I know, someone on this forum...


With the turret attachments as well!  I'm a touch surprised someone hasn't convinced him to split those off.


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Oct 4, 2020)

around here people ask new prices for old tools as "they're saving you the sales tax". The tools section on CL is pretty useless as 80% of the posts are the same stuff that people are asking the same inflated prices for months to years. Makes finding a new post something of an event.


----------



## kd4gij (Oct 4, 2020)

I see Harbor freight tools for sale on face book market place for more then instore price and way more than coupon price. But even worse the free stuff for 7 to 10 dollars


----------

